# Hamsters near Hull



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone has a syrian hamster near yorkshire/hull? I want to adopt one, it has to be so cute (haha) and I don't drive so I can't pick it up.

I don't mind the gender and I can pay for petrol if you're too far away and I can offer £5 or something for the hamster (unless you just want to give me it )

I have looked after hamsters before so ye


----------

